# Anyone like to contribute a Key Post on NAMA?



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2009)

A lot of the discussion on NAMA in the media and on the web has been debating rather than analysis. Askaboutmoney could make a great contribution by becoming a reference source of summary information. 

Any volunteers to write a balanced summary? 

1) Sunny has done a summary of the Bondholders. 
2) I have started doing a summary of the numbers. 
3) The Duke is going to write a piece on nationalisation 

Volunteers are needed for the following: 
1) A compilation of Key Articles on NAMA e.g. the Group of 20, Garret Fitzgerald, The Group of 46, Alan Ahearne etc. 
2) NAMA and You - I am planning to write this as so many people tell me that they will not be affected by NAMA. 

You can also help by systematically and critically reviewing the pieces already written and filling in the blanks or correcting any mistakes.

Irrespective of your views on NAMA or  nationalisation, the pieces should show both sides of the arguments in a balanced way.


----------



## Bronte (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: Anyone like to contribute a Key Post on NAMA*

Can you also do a list of those whose assets may be taken over, as in who are the developers etc

I think in an open and transparent society we should know this and also are any politicians or wives/husbands shareholders in banks and development companies.

We have two ex Taoisighi (spelling?) who had debts written off by the banks for 'no discernable reason' in the past and it is important that those who make decisions come with clean hands.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: Anyone like to contribute a Key Post on NAMA*



Bronte said:


> Can you also do a list of those whose assets may be taken over, as in who are the developers etc
> 
> I think in an open and transparent society we should know this and also are any politicians or wives/husbands shareholders in banks and development companies.
> 
> We have two ex Taoisighi (spelling?) who had debts written off by the banks for 'no discernable reason' in the past and it is important that those who make decisions come with clean hands.



Great idea Bronte. Off you go!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: Anyone like to contribute a Key Post on NAMA*

Ah _Boss _, I can't really add to the nationalisation Key Post that is already there,  especially your own setting out of the pros and cons.  I might have a go at the "key inputs" question, but tell me how do you give a caption to a link!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: Anyone like to contribute a Key Post on NAMA*

Hi Duke

Don't underestimate yourself  

The Key Post was written some time ago and the argument has moved on.

Even the heading - "Nama or nationalisation" looks very wrong to me now.

But the Key Inputs would be a useful alternative. 


> but tell me how do you give a caption to a link!



Type in the Caption first e.g. "Irish Times article"
Highlight Caption ( by selecting it) 
Click on link logo which is the blue world with a chain on it 
Enter link in box.

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: Anyone like to contribute a Key Post on NAMA*



Brendan said:


> Great idea Bronte. Off you go!


 
I wouldn't know where to begin, I only know what I read in the papers, I know xxxx  has a lot of property but that doesn't make him a developer, I do not know if his loans are impaired and if he will benefit from Nama
Politicians have to list their interests in some registrar but this doesn't cover close family members
We know that zzzz the disgraced banker was involved in the Dublin Docklands development and he owes a lot (millions) or am I confusing him with a different banker Moderator's note: Yes, you are as it happens. The person you named had no involvement at all with Dublin Docklands Development Authority
It's very hard to keep up with all the goings on

I was thinking of something like this...

xxxxx Owner of portfolio of 39 (?) properties, level of indebtness unknown, making repaymensts, presumably - which bank does he owe money to? He may well be in distress, but this is the first I have heard of it.  I don't know that he is a property developer. Many wealthy people own multiple investment properties. 
zzzzz, owner of ?, level of indebtedness ?(millions) to Irish Nationwide, making repayments, probably not
aaaaa, Developer, level of indebtedness ?, making repayments, no, interest is being rolled over, value of property now = 50% of peak, maybe less for development land
bbbbb, Developers
cccccc, Developers
dddddd, Developers ( Moderator's note: The named company which is being described as "criminal" is not even a property developer.  !)
eeeee, Developer, he owes more than the value of his property so I'm guessing the next aaaaa  

Then there were the bunch of seriously wealthy individuals who bought shares using borrowed money, shares collapsed but they don't have to pay back the borrowed money, can't remember who these were

This is just annoying me now because the pillage of the Irish people is criminal and we are to now mortgage our children's future so they all can continue, this is not right

We should have a list of the good guys too before I get too vexed
Micheal O' Leary, CEO Ryanair, multimillionaire businessman with no development or impaired loans
Dermot Desmond, multimillionaire businessman with no development or impaired loans
Writing this makes me so annoyed, maybe it's because I'm abroad, I am at a complete loss to see the antipahy in Irish people to those in power, why isn't everybody raging


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2009)

*Re: Anyone like to contribute a Key Post on NAMA*

Hi Bronte


> This is just annoying me now because the pillage of the Irish people is criminal



I think you have answered your own question here.  Describing the activity of named people as criminal is hugely defamatory and  puts my home on the line not yours. If you want to compile this  list, you will have to do it on some other website. 

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (8 Sep 2009)

I didn't mean it like that Brendan but on re reading it I can see where you are coming from.  Sorry about that.


----------

